# Employment in Kelowna



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

I have received lots of helpful advice already on this site. I was wondering how difficult it will be to find employment on arrival in Kelowna. I am an Electronic Technician (telecommunications) in the military and my wife is a criminal defence lawyer. We jump ship from uk in early 2013. 

I have made contact with an engineering professional body that will recognise my IET accreditation. My wife is looking at anythingbfrom 4 months to 2 years university study to bevrecognised in CA as a lawyer.

Is there any advice people can offer to simplify the job hunt process? Are there specific employment agencies/ websites that would be useful.

Do any larger employers actively look out for ex- pats? (university/ airport / local gov etc...)

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.

Tim


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*daily courier*

Hi Tim,
check the daily courier,this is the local Kelowna newspaper,there are a number of employment agencies in town,try a search on the net.
The local web page for Kelowna is castanet.net,you may want to browse that also.
It may be worth contacting the chamber of commerce for advice and also Kelowna city hall.
One of the main guys at city hall is a guy by the name of Robert Fine,really good guy,maybe send him an e mail.
For the line of work you and your wife are in,i think you should find work quickly,
good luck with the move,we have been here 11 years now,and know it was the right thing for us

Good luck bc brit















QUOTE=scubaman;450920]I have received lots of helpful advice already on this site. I was wondering how difficult it will be to find employment on arrival in Kelowna. I am an Electronic Technician (telecommunications) in the military and my wife is a criminal defence lawyer. We jump ship from uk in early 2013. 

I have made contact with an engineering professional body that will recognise my IET accreditation. My wife is looking at anythingbfrom 4 months to 2 years university study to bevrecognised in CA as a lawyer.

Is there any advice people can offer to simplify the job hunt process? Are there specific employment agencies/ websites that would be useful.

Do any larger employers actively look out for ex- pats? (university/ airport / local gov etc...)

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.

Tim[/QUOTE]


----------

